# Lake Victor - skunked - a rambling story



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

I went up to Lake Victor yesterday afternoon. Got there about 1:30. Fished just out from the boat ramp in the deep water near the dam….about 23 ft. near the dam. Not many fish showing up at all around the structure I could see on the bottom. Worked the area a couple of hours with earthworms and chicken livers on 3 rods. *Not a single bite.* Decided to just take a tour down the lake and see what I could find. Traveling full speed ahead @ 3mph the wind helped push me along. 

Paddle or trolling motor only in this lake. 130 acres. There was good water depth of 10 to 14 feet where I marked spots that had good structure and fish. Didn’t take time to try and fish any as it was getting late and I had to buck the wind going back to the ramp. 

Went into an area of the lake I had been only one time and did some circling and zig-zagging. Found a lot of good structure and good concentrations of fish. Two had to be crappie or bream the way they were bunched up. Saw what looked like a bait ball with larger fish around them. A good number of big fish were spotted so they were probably big carp or cats. There are carp in the lake. Marked 6 spots on sonar. This was out in open water. 

Two other boats on the water. One fishing bass and one was a canoe anchored on a point and fishing with bream poles. I was too far away to see what he was catching but must have had some action since he was stationary. 

If there is some decent weather next week on available days I’m free I want to go back with some minnows and work those six spots.

Victor is 32 miles from DeFuniak Springs. Take 90 to Ponce DeLeon, 81 up to hwy 2, then right toward Graceville a few miles. A boat ramp sign is at the turnoff to the lake. This is a state lake. I have read the lake goes through a cycle about every 5 to 7 years when crappie, bass, and bream are hauled out in big numbers . The state does stock Victor but I don’t know the last time or what with. 

Every spring I hear about good catches of big bass, but I'm not a bass guy so don't pay a lot of attention. Reports like that came in to the bait shop up by Fannin’s last spring and they had some photos. Auguy777 from PFF was up there last fall and reported t 50+ bass one day.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Never been there but sounds sorta like Brook Hines? Never know unless you go though!!!


----------



## olegator (Dec 6, 2014)

Really appreciate the informative report.....good luck next time.


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

Thanks for the Ego boost FishWalton, lol. Yeah, that was a good day. They smash zoom black flukes up there anywhere on the water. You mentioned the damn and that is where I got my 4 pounder from right off the grass line near dark. I marked all sorts of fish everywhere that day, but I think I was seeing small schools of bass. All the bass I caught, I could see others with them. It was a good day. I haven't went to Leon Hines yet, plan on doing so this Friday, but I don't know if I would compare it to Victor. I didn't see quality at Victor other than a couple, all these Leon Hines reports are telling me its as good as Talquin or something.


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

A few locals back home have really be slaying the bass there lately. One friend sent me a picture of a slab crappie he caught while bass fishing out in deep water. The crappie was at least 14-15 inches or better.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

skiff89_jr said:


> A few locals back home have really be slaying the bass there lately. One friend sent me a picture of a slab crappie he caught while bass fishing out in deep water. The crappie was at least 14-15 inches or better.


I'm going to figure out that lake sooner or later......probably later.....but I have some good spots marked for next trip. I was just fishing in the wrong part of the lake last Saturday. I did longline all the way down the lake and back when I was doing a little recon and marking spots but never got a bite. Changed grub colors several times but that did not work. I think minnows are what is needed for those crappie.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

auguy7777 said:


> Thanks for the Ego boost FishWalton, lol. Yeah, that was a good day. They smash zoom black flukes up there anywhere on the water. You mentioned the damn and that is where I got my 4 pounder from right off the grass line near dark. I marked all sorts of fish everywhere that day, but I think I was seeing small schools of bass. All the bass I caught, I could see others with them. It was a good day. I haven't went to Leon Hines yet, plan on doing so this Friday, but I don't know if I would compare it to Victor. I didn't see quality at Victor other than a couple, all these Leon Hines reports are telling me its as good as Talquin or something
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JwDmOnnkzxo


Jason is at Brooks Hines today and should be posting this evening. He's a real bass chaser like you so it will be interesting. This lake is phenomenal for it's size and fishing pressure, but right now it's producing like crazy. Bigger bass should be active before long as the males move in to shore getting ready for the females. I haven't heard of any good crappie catches....just bass, bream, and cats. 

Enjoyed that video. I bet you can do it again.

I may be up there Friday as well. If a buddy and I make it we will ge in a G-3 Jon....his or mine


----------



## no woryz (Oct 2, 2007)

There are NO fish in Lake Victor..... go elsewhere....


----------



## Fishingduo77 (Feb 16, 2016)

Lol
Yup he is right!! No fish in there!! Go elsewhere


----------



## no woryz (Oct 2, 2007)

Fishingduo77 said:


> Lol
> Yup he is right!! No fish in there!! Go elsewhere


Nice fish, Congrats..... and for the record for those unsure, that is not at Lake Victor....seriously, its not.... .


----------

